# Your current position?



## Nyden (26 November 2008)

It's been a while since we've had a thread asking about current portfolios, or gains, or losses - and I thought I would start one up.

Just a poll as to what your current position is - whether you only trade, or have begun dipping in, or are still sitting on the sidelines with cash-lined pockets.

Me? Well, I'm entirely cashed up. Was dipping in the other day ... guess I got scared away by that lacklustre Monday - go figure, now we've had spectacular gains on BHP, ANZ as well :

With analysts speaking of the AUD at 47c, and interest rates tipped to fall drastically - I am starting to question as to whether or not I should have at least some long term exposure here!


----------



## chops_a_must (26 November 2008)

I have 2 bottom drawers, plus all my free carried shares.

But am pretty much only trading at this stage.


----------



## korrupt_1 (26 November 2008)

50% trading

20% in long term holding (of that 20%, im in the red an avg of 40%)

30% cash


----------



## sinner (26 November 2008)

24% in the market (right now long RMS, RMSOC and IHK), 66% in cash (will be splitting this 30/70 JPY/AUD soon) and 10% physical gold/silver.


----------



## Bushman (26 November 2008)

10% despair; 
20% naked fear; 
20% casual indifference; 
10% schadenfreude (esp Albanese, his arrogance, and his 'fat' pay check - honourable mention to AFG, Macquarie and Wall Street); 
10% optimism; 
20% pure, dumb top of the bull 'China is decoupling, oil is running out, carbon trading is upon us' HOPE; 
10% hubris (off course). 

Grand sum of my position - I am manic depressant market participant like everyone else out there! Go, go volatility.


----------



## Sean K (26 November 2008)

Sold all manged funds in Jan and all stocks I could a few months ago.

Been intraday trading, now started to buy some fundamentally interesting stocks that I think are oversold, but ready to sell at the drop of a hat.

Once in a life time buying opportunity here or in the short term, if you have any cash left.


----------



## chops_a_must (26 November 2008)

Bushman said:


> 10% despair;
> 20% naked fear;
> 20% casual indifference;
> 10% schadenfreude (esp Albanese, his arrogance, and his 'fat' pay check - honourable mention to AFG, Macquarie and Wall Street);
> ...



Bahahahahaha... 


kennas said:


> Once in a life time buying opportunity here or in the short term, if you have any cash left.



Low/ no debt defensive and staple dividend paying stocks only, if you can find them Kennas.

Sideways charts are good buying IMO.


----------



## Indie (26 November 2008)

Zero debt.

Sold all shares in December. Sold property in March.

100% cash now.

10% AUD, 30% USD, 60% YEN. 

Doubt I'll consider stocks again for a while. Though I would short Aussie financials if I could. Always get antsy about gold now and then, but happy to leave that be for a while longer.


----------



## Nyden (26 November 2008)

Indie said:


> Zero debt.
> 
> Sold all shares in December. Sold property in March.
> 
> ...




Wow indie, you have 90% of your money in foreign currency? I don't think I could stomach the wild swings! I admire your courage though, certainly wish I had it


----------



## Johno (26 November 2008)

Im about 80% in and for the long term - around 5 years. Ive staggered it in in lots of 25%. Though I will prompltly sell anything that starts looking shakey and replace it with somthing else. Ive already got rid of Suncorp and Rio thank god, becauase i was having trouble sleeping.

All up I am about 10% down so I am very happy with it. Ive chosen to buy BHP, Wesfarmer, Woodside and AMP. Considering I bought one of these when the All Ords was at 4750 (big mistake), im not doing too bad.

Of note, im totally new to buying shares and this is my first time.


----------



## Indie (26 November 2008)

Nyden said:


> Wow indie, you have 90% of your money in foreign currency? I don't think I could stomach the wild swings! I admire your courage though, certainly wish I had it





Yeah, I guess I saw it as a once in a lifetime opportunity, and you only live once. 

Just couldn't stomach sitting there and watching my AUD get clobbered all the way from US .96 and Yen 100+ to where it is today. I have a long term outlook that I'm betting on: AUD sub 50 yen. Though I have moved in and out of positions to take profit from time to time and continue to do so. I found AUD is very closely correlated to stock markets movements atm due to global deleveraging. Anyway, it's less stressful now that I feel I have a decent buffer. All in all I am up over 50% this year which is a lot better than I ever did at stocks or RE in one year. And I'm all in, which is nice when it comes off


----------



## outback (26 November 2008)

50% cash 
50% bottom drawer type stuff.

Trigger finger is getting itchy though.


----------



## Grinder (26 November 2008)

Still have a handful of stocks I picked up years ago that have been steadily losing value since I first got em and now a penny dreadful that I got assigned on. So its swing trading, gamma & reverse gamma scalping for me now.


----------



## CAB SAV (26 November 2008)

Current Position- Aircraft Crash Position. Day trade


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (26 November 2008)

trading options - only 20% of portfolio
slowly buying in some stocks 
a few swing trades


----------



## cutz (26 November 2008)

Fully invested in long term stocks and i've started adding over the past few weeks, trading options to ease the pain.


----------



## skunkmonkey (26 November 2008)

Thought it was another correction and held all, in 100%.  Now down around 70% and falling.  Unlikely to sell anything and I've stopped watching the markets other than the morning report on TV with the DoW close.  The shakes have stopped and now I just feel a numb sense of loss.


----------



## adobee (27 November 2008)

I am down about 40% (paper wise) from where I was nine months ago however I am now fully invested.. 

60% of my money is tied up in my own business.. 
40% is mixed between AGO & FMG..  
Any spare income is used to purchase AGO, MAE & CVN..


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 November 2008)

I have accumulated a number of long term holdings (which I plan to keep for 5+ years, quite likely a decade or even longer) and one of my rules is not to trade or otherwise try and beat the market with those stocks. I'm there to collect the dividends and what I expect to be substantial _long term_ capital growth. So I'm still holding those stocks and haven't lost the slightest bit of sleep over them.

But my super is in 100% cash and has been all year. I'll put it back into shares at some point but not yet.


----------



## M34N (27 November 2008)

Went from 20% in to 100% last week (luckily into a few that went up well, namely BHP and NCM), but now only holding just under 50%, pulled half out of NCM yesterday and half of BHP this morning. Think it's safe tonight thanks to US markets being closed but will look to sell out at the sign of any major weakness.

Kind of unsure where the market will head now, looks like it could go either way. So waiting for the next signal before I sell out. Will not re-buy even if markets go higher, feel that 50% in at the moment is enough and already got some solid profits locked in from those gains this week. No need to risk more.


----------



## OzWaveGuy (27 November 2008)

No Shares. Cash only. CFDs intraday, Options multi-day when there's an obvious trend - recently BHP/XJO.


----------



## CanOz (27 November 2008)

skunkmonkey said:


> Thought it was another correction and held all, in 100%.  Now down around 70% and falling.  Unlikely to sell anything and I've stopped watching the markets other than the morning report on TV with the DoW close.  The shakes have stopped and now I just feel a numb sense of loss.




Let me know will you, when you have had enough pain and finally throw in the towel and sell everything, if you do.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (27 November 2008)

CanOz said:


> Let me know will you, when you have had enough pain and finally throw in the towel and sell everything, if you do.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...




Wow thats cold!!

Are u using him as a gauge for when complete capitulation is finished?


----------



## bows (28 November 2008)

I am 100% in all my cash well what i allowed myself for share trading, did some figures tonight and at closing prices 27.11.08 i am a whopping   $55.00 in front no tax deductions calculated .my first solo trade 21/11/08 so i am still a box of beer + a 30 pack cigs in front and maybe a hot dog .


----------



## CanOz (29 November 2008)

mazzatelli1000 said:


> Wow thats cold!!
> 
> Are u using him as a gauge for when complete capitulation is finished?




Yeah, thats exactly what i was inferring to.....partially in hopes they would realise that they were acting as the crowd does in the buy and hold and hold method. I thought i could spur them into action!

I hope it all works out for them.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------

